# swapping parts between INOX and Blued 92FS



## stone_wolf (Jan 25, 2013)

I've got a standard blued 92FS with a lot of holster wear and was wanting to replace and accessorize by adding a inox barrel and trigger. I've done some research on swapping parts between the two, and from what I understand...they are relatively identical. I'm still not sure whether it will fit well, and I'm worried that it may compromise it's integrity by using parts that aren't intended to interact. Does anyone have any experience with this or know whether the parts are interchangeable?


----------



## berettabone (Jan 23, 2012)

Yes they are....a 92 is a 92............if you look at the USA made 92 inox.....it has a non inox trigger, mag release, safety/decocker, slide release...etc.


----------

